
The world’s biggest city in 2030 - rayascott
http://worldbank.tumblr.com/post/138482525341/the-worlds-biggest-city-in-2030
======
reirob
I am surprised to not see Lagos [0] in the list.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagos)

------
ulrikrasmussen
It should be noted that the density of Delhi is almost twice that of Tokyo
(according to Wikipedia, 11.3k / km^2 vs. 6.2k / km^2)

~~~
restalis
Usually the high density is actually a problem for future growth. For one,
there are concerns about the mass of people being exposed to various risks,
primarily related to sanitation. Then the high density becomes a problem for
further development, because any change involves dealing with more people and
problems, making things more cumbersome and expensive. This is where a city
like New Delhi "grows" by simply sprawling with slums. This in itself is not
that attractive for quality people.

